# Short rolling stock ideas for compact layouts



## kevinh (Jan 26, 2015)

As an apartment dweller, space is at a premium. I live in a land of compact layouts - switching shelves and tight curves. In this world, 83' Pullman coaches look silly, derail easily...or just plain won't fit.

Here's the challenge - what's out there in N-scale rolling stock that's shorter than 40'?

I have some 36' wooden boxcars and reefers (Athearn), some 70-ton ore cars and short tankers (Atlas), and some cabooses (cabeese?) that fit the bill so far. What else is out there? What do people like? What's fun? (For some reason, everyone seems to think the little "beer can" tankers are adorable.) 

I'm working anywhere from the early interwar period (1920s) up to the transition era. I don't have a specific prototype road that I'm bound to, and I'm okay with the idea of odd bits of older rolling stock that have been handed down to a smaller branch line pike. Most of my rolling stock is ready-to-run that I've just weathered myself, but I don't mind putting together kits.


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

MT has some 30' log cars, and also some disconnect log cars you can make whatever length you wanna cut your logs. There are also some 33' open hoppers.


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

I believe there are 40' 3 bay hoppers our there.


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

Certainly the 36' wooden boxcars and reefers (Athearn), some 70-ton ore cars and short tankers (Atlas), and many short cabooses work and look good on sharp curves. If you want more variety, there are also short freight cars from Europe and Japan, available in N scale. They are not American prototypes, but some can look okay if repainted, or just used as is. Some of the 2 axle freight cars are quite short. Besides, it's a hobby, so you can run whatever you like. 

Just in case you are wondering about locomotives, here is some information I posted last year. I mention this, because someone wanted to know what worked on the extremely sharp curves available in the Tomix N Scale mini curve track lineup from Japan. That track is available in 4 inch (103mm), 5.5 inch (140mm) and 7 inch (177mm) radius curvatures, along with various wider curves. 

Atlas MP-15 diesel switcher: can handle 4 inch (103mm) radius.

Most other small switchers: often can handle 5.5 inch (140mm) radius

Bachmann GE 44 ton and 70 ton: need 5.5 inch radius
Atlas GP's (GP7, GP9, GP40, etc) need 5.5 radius
I'm assuming Kato NW2 can handle 5.5 radius
I'm assuming Life-Like SW1200 can handle 5.5 radius

Anything on the Kato shorty chassis can handle 4 inch radius
Anything on BanDai B-Train Shorty chassis can handle 4 inch radius
Anything on TomyTec chassis can handle the 4 inch radius (a few might need wider curves)

The old style Brill and PCC trolleys from Bachmann will run okay on the 4 inch (103mm) radius
The new Bachmann Peter Witt streetcar requires 5.5 inch (140mm) radius

ALL trolleys and trams from Japanese manufacturers will work okay on 5.5 inch radius. Some also work okay on 4 inch (103mm) radius.

For American type freight cars, the Atlas Beercan shorty tankcar, and the Atlas Shorty Ore car will work okay on 4 inch (103mm) radius. 

Many 40 foot and shorter freight cars, will tolerate 5.5 inch radius.
Freight cars longer then 40 foot, should really be on larger radius. 

I will also mention, just because a particular locomotive can handle the 140mm radius curves by itself, does not mean it can reliably pull a freight car (thru the curve) at the same time. Especially when the locomotive has body mounted couplers, and freight cars have truck mounted couplers, the difference in angle thru the curve for the two couplers can cause stress, and the loco might cause the first freight car (behind the locomotive) to derail and leave the track.

If you are using the typical 9.75 inch radius track (from Atlas and others), you can run most freight cars up to about 50 inch, and many (if not most) 4 axle diesel locomotives. As for steamers, stay with switchers or the smaller medium sized units. 

If you want to include some short passenger cars, MDC-Roundhouse (and now Athearn) make the 34 foot Overton old time passenger cars. There were also some short passenger cars made for the European continent, if you want more variety. 

Hope that helps,

Howard


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

Anything N Scale in Kato will work on 9.75 as that is their standard, even the new FEF-3 and Excursion set with Tenders.


----------



## Br 98.75 (Dec 26, 2013)

KATO offers Japanese 25' 2 axle car i would recommend those or european short cars in the 2-3 axle


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Out of interest just how small is your layout kevinh ?


----------



## kevinh (Jan 26, 2015)

Lots of good thoughts there; thanks very much everyone!

Howard1975: That's some really useful information. I wasn't planning on going with curves that are quite *that* tight, but it's good to know that I've got some wiggle room inside the 9.75" sectional minimum if I'm sensible about my choices.

Cycleops: At the moment I've got an Inglenook Sidings-esque shelf that's about 36" x 8", plus a couple of unwired, diorama-sized fragments.

I recently received zoning permission (from my better half) to construct a new road on a 36" x 30" bit of territory next to the kitchen. I'm still at the design stage for it, but I definitely want to have the option of continuous running. I'm also accumulating, constructing, and weathering whatever buildings, rolling stock, and scenery that catches my eye.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks for that. I too am working on small tabletop layouts. I find that car length is not so much of a problem. One solution might be to use UK locos and stock which use small four wheels wagons in the 50's 'till the 80's. You may have already discovered it but there are some great ideas on this site from the late Carl Arendt http://www.carendt.com/micro-layout-design-gallery/layouts-using-sector-plates-contd/


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Check out Tooters (Greg's) short-stuff HO creations, for inspiration. Many semi-custom by chop-shop shortening of standard stock. Excellent results. He has several threads here.

TJ


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

Going with the 9.75 inch curves gives you a lot more freedom, because most 4 axle diesels, and most small to medium sized steamers, and all 50 foot and shorter freight cars, will work just fine on that. And I agree it's nice to have some wiggle room on the 9.75 curves. Another benefit of using shorter equipment, is I think they look better on a small layout. 

And as has been mentioned, going with small locomotives from Continental Europe or the United Kingdom, along with the very short 2 axle wagons (often 20-30 foot or so), will look great on a small layout. The shortest equipment available, would be British. Continental European is a little bit longer. There are so many manufacturers, too many to list. 

There are also short (around 25 foot and longer) 2 and 4 axle wagons available from many manufacturers in Japan, including Kato, Tomix, Popondetta, Kawai, and Micro Ace. 

If you want to stay with North American equipment that ran in Canada and the United States, and considering your era (1920's thru 1940's-1950's), you can use the MDC-Roundhouse (and now Athearn) make the 34 foot Overton old time passenger cars. Along with the short freight cars from Atlas and others, and short cabooses. You can choose from various ore cars, hoppers, box cars, logging, flat cars and tankers that are 40 foot or less. Some are down to 25 foot long. 

Another possibility is take an existing model, and shorten it, to whatever length looks good to you. 

Howard


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

You might consider modeling an earlier era. Bachman has some old wild west steam locos, and cars. (passenger and freight) all are quite short and should negotiate some very tight curves. A trolley layout ( again Bachman offers Brill and PCC trolley cars) or a narrow gauge railroad are other possibilities. Good luck.


----------

